# Any tips for reducing paw-slip on a polished wooden floor?



## Finster (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi

Our pup skids around on our polished wooden floor way more that I would like and, as she gets bigger/ganglier, this is getting worse rather than better. We have some areas covered by rugs but the layout of the house means that inevitably she will often be moving across the polished wood.

Is there anything you've found that can be applied *to the floor *(other than a carpet!) _or_ *to the dog's pads*, to improve grip?

Thanks


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

More throw rugs.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Believe it or not, I find that if the dog's nails are short, then they don't do as much slip-sliding around because there's actually more traction than there is when the nails are longer.

Listen for the telltale "tick-tick-tick-tick" sound of the dog walking across the floor. If you can hear that noise then chances are his/her nails are compromising the pad traction.

FWIW, we have a lot of tile flooring & the "problem" is the same.


----------

